# 586 Mondrian Limited Edition



## chas

<center>







</center>
<font size=1>photo: Ken Conley</font>

<center>*Become one of the privileged few to own a piece of history. Only fifty, built to order LOOK 586 Mondrian Limited Edition frames will be produced. In commemoration of the 1986 Tour de France, this frame represents the soul of LOOK Cycles, harking back to the heritage that brought our brand to fame. This "nouveau retro" frame will become an instant collector's item. Frame orders will be taken now through April 25th, 2008, with delivery in June, 2008.
MSRP: $4499 

To find an authorized LOOK frame dealer near you, please check our dealer locator
For more information, please contact [email protected]*</center>

*[email protected]*


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal

What does "built to order" mean? Other than the special paint job, are these just "standard" 586's available in only the stock geometries?


----------



## jmg1848

Oh my gosh, I have died and gone to heaven!!! That is GORGEOUS

MSRP: $4499 is that for complete bike, hahahahahahha!


----------



## chas

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> What does "built to order" mean? Other than the special paint job, are these just "standard" 586's available in only the stock geometries?


Yes. Built to order just means that we'll build the frames as the orders come in. There won't be any "leftovers", just the ones that are ordered between now and April 25th.

*[email protected]*


----------



## stoked

That is a beautiful bike. Reminds me of paint work I saw on a VW when I was in Ibiza ,ES in 2002. I thought it was custom paint job. Later I found out limited number came like that. Paint job on 586 is much better.


----------



## dctrwho

very nice, but tell me chas i'm going for 07 595 only becuse it's white!
is look going to go back for full white in 2009?
if so i'll wait if not i'm going for an 07,need quick answer please.
thaks.


----------



## Lt.

dctrwho said:


> very nice, but tell me chas i'm going for 07 595 only becuse it's white!
> is look going to go back for full white in 2009?
> if so i'll wait if not i'm going for an 07,need quick answer please.
> thaks.


All white is nice but a Mondrian Limited Edition 595 would be better!!!


----------



## chas

dctrwho said:


> very nice, but tell me chas i'm going for 07 595 only becuse it's white!
> is look going to go back for full white in 2009?
> if so i'll wait if not i'm going for an 07,need quick answer please.
> thaks.


The '09 will not be completely white like the '07 was.

*[email protected]*


----------



## CTinCT

I love Look bikes but that thing is FUGLY.........


----------



## dctrwho

thanks chas,great help.
LT can't go wrong with either.


----------



## edk

What an extremly beautiful color scheme!

Credit Agricole should ride the Tour with it! I bet, Look would then get a lot of publicity.


----------



## toonraid

is that 50 world wide or 50 in USA?


----------



## chas

*Going Fast...*

These things are selling faster than expected. If you are seriously interested in getting one, I recommend placing your order today, because they will be gone tomorrow. 

*[email protected]*


----------



## chas

toonraid said:


> is that 50 world wide or 50 in USA?


As of now, these bikes are only available in the US. As far as I know, there is no plan to release these anywhere else in the world.

*[email protected]*


----------



## Johnnysmooth

Wow, that is beautiful, so beautiful, I'd be afraid to take her out for a ride, let alone race her. She'd just end up hanging on the wall, which really would be a waste, as beautiful as she is.


----------



## wArden

Johnnysmooth said:


> She'd just end up hanging on the wall, which really would be a waste, as beautiful as she is.



Yes, definitely made to be ridden.
Quite amazing looking.


----------



## toonraid

Would there be a limited Jersey to go with that too?


----------



## kwc

toonraid said:


> Would there be a limited Jersey to go with that too?


You could always get an old La Vie Claire jersey, mix modern and retro


----------



## LO^OK

The bike has as much to do with Mondrian as Citroen Xsara with Picasso or pralines with Mozart... Besides too busy in colours and shapes to have even a modicum of Mondrian's spirit.


----------



## toonraid

Haven't found one in my size yet.


----------



## Mario1999

Look's new painter is from South Africa









:wink5:


----------



## Lt.

Hey Chas, so are these all sold out? 

Perhaps a LE paint scheme next year on the 595's?


----------



## Shaggybx

Very Cool!


----------



## funknuggets

this bike/thread deserves to be dredged.

Geez that is a hot bike.


----------



## Emspilot

That thing is gorgeous Chas.
So here is a question...can I send in my 555 frame and get it painted like that?


----------



## ROGER79

*Here's another Q...*

Has anyone taken delivery of one of these "Beauties" yet????
If so, let's see the pix!!!

Thanks


----------



## kwc

ROGER79 said:


> Has anyone taken delivery of one of these "Beauties" yet????
> If so, let's see the pix!!!
> 
> Thanks


Not quite what you're asking for, but I took the original studio photos. You can see more of the reel here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kwc/sets/72157604465529351/

Quite pretty, unfortunately the frame was not my size.


----------



## thedips

in all honesty if i had that money laying around id have 2 of them...


----------

